# Elk cow hunt at Whitney Reservoir/Chalk Creek



## Ben001 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

I have deer tag and bought elk cow tag for Whitney reservoir/Chalk Creek area and I have never hunted in this area. I have done some of the research on web sites however I have not been able to find any info on elk hunt in this area. 
Any help or tips or locations of elks would be greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks,


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Lots of private land (CWMU) all around you at Whitney. The area is very accessible road wise so you'll see a ton of hunters. Lots of deer up there, but in my experience they quickly find their way onto the CWMU land.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Elk are hard to come by up there


----------



## Ben001 (Jul 25, 2016)

Any suggestions for chalk creek or east canyon hunting areas?


----------



## Withabow (Sep 18, 2013)

During the bow hunt there are a fair number of elk along the southeast border of Two Bear to the east of the bathroom. We've also done OK up on Gold Hill. I've not been up there during the rifle.


----------



## Ben001 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot. Appreciate your help.


----------

